# Iron Man Coming In February !!!! Look!!!



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

CHECK IT OUT BOYS & GIRLS :woohoo: http://www.amoktime.com/detail.asp?product_id=moeb00122&subcat=382


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

We saw this a couple of weeks ago, pretty cool. Only issues for most (myself too) is the static statue-like pose. Frank said that's what Marvel wanted, and wouldn't approve anything else. Would of been nice to have an action pose...

Oh well, still nice though, I'll be getting one, but one only.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

With the pose he is in he doesn't look too hard to modify. I think he would look cool flying. Maybe make a sky base for him.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if his position can be modified out of the box? I think I read somewhere that data for this kit came from some of the CG files, that might account for the somewhat static pose. Either way, looking forward to building this one. It's going to be a challenge painting it to make it look like painted metal and not just a glossy toy. I've got an issue of Cinefex with a closeup of his head on the cover and the gold really has a metallic, brushed look to it. Be a good project to light too.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There are still some of the big action figures of Ironman which can be enhanced if you want different poses- those also have a pretty good paint job too.
I will probably get one kit of him too.

.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

He'd be awesome to light. I'd might try Testers metal colors. A mixture of copper and flat red might pull off a nice look. Try the same with gold and steel (or iron). I have had good result on other models doing this.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The red looks like Candy red to me...I'd go with Testors Candy Apple red ove a Gold Base. The gold trim looks like a pale Gold - Maybe the bright gold in the little square bottle with a little chrome silver - 
The other alternative to Cady Apple red over Gold might be Stoplight Red Metallic -

Everything I've seen in movie stills indicates that the red color on the suit is paint not anodizing

Dave


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

He was matching the suit color to one of his cars in the movie.

.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I think the thing that might help pull it off will be to put just the barest black wash on it to bring up the seams and indentations on the suit. Maybe that's whats missing in the photo. And you're also correct that the red does not appear to be anodized, just a dark-almost burgundy red color. Now all we need is Don Cheadle's War Machine suit.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

That would be awesome. Make Iron Man look like he is flying with the War Machine read to shoot. A scene of epic proportions.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This info may have been posted elsewhere, and if it has been please forgive my ignorance...but what scale is this kit?...
Mcdee


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought it was 1/8 like most figure kits.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Little bit of tweaking, he could look like he's about to launch into flight...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was thinking of doing the base painting with various shades of Testors metalizers from aluminum to burnt metal. Then once he's all nicel shaded like that, giving him a top coat of stoplight red and turn signal amber.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the disguise deluxe helmet uses a pearlescent silver with translucent red and gold over that. they look great, and thats what i am planning to use on him.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

JeffG said:


> I think the thing that might help pull it off will be to put just the barest black wash on it to bring up the seams and indentations on the suit. Maybe that's whats missing in the photo. And you're also correct that the red does not appear to be anodized, just a dark-almost burgundy red color. Now all we need is Don Cheadle's War Machine suit.


I think maybe a good wash would be Tamiya Smoke on this one. It'd give you the delineation you're after whereas the black might be too overpowering. Just a thought....

Chris.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, it'll take a little experimentation. I was thinking a basecoat of red, a thin wash of darker red or black in the seams and possibly overcoating that with clear red to tie it in more. Or we could just have Jarvis paint it for us!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The box art has been posted on the Iron Man page at Moebius website.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> The box art has been posted on the Iron Man page at Moebius website.


Wow! Looks like they got Adi Granov to do the box-art.:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oooooh. Nice!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I Just finished painting a test shot. I used Testors Candy Apple Red over their Metallic Gold base.
I watched the movie again last night and that color looks pretty good to me when comparing it against daylight or well lit scenes in the movie....
The movie suit appears to be a deep red (Tony Stark tells his computer to paint it "Hot Rod Red") and Testors Candy Apple red will give that color if several coats are applied over the Gold Base color
(No I can't post pictures yet)


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

how tall is this figure?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Good question. I would think either 1/8th or 1/6th. Personally, I'd prefer 1/6th so it would match my other resin and vinyl figures, but I'll take it whatever scale they make!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm bad at math.
if the figure is 1/6th
how tall would that be?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Approximately 12".

Chris.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

About the Iron Man color, why not ask Moebius? Didn't he have someone build and paint it for the box cover? Maybe he knows (sorry, I don't know his name).


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Oops! I didn't realize there was a second page with a picture of the actual box art! I thought the picture on the first fellows post _WAS_ the box art...duh.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Just looked at several Iron Man toys, all are obviously fully approved by Marvel, and all were about the same shade of Candy Red as I described using to paint the test shot that I have here!
Dave


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Is the face of Tonny attached to this kit?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Yasutoshi said:


> Is the face of Tonny attached to this kit?


 I'd rather doubt it. Using Robert Downey Jr.'s likeness would require getting approval from him as well as Marvel, and I think Moebius would have wanted to take the quickest path to getting this kit to market.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No Tony Stark face included in the kit.
I'm sure that someopne will come along with a resin add-on for those who want it.

Dave


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Y'know Dave, I'm PRETTY sure you're right. :thumbsup: 
Tom


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the info Dave! Cool!....a figure us 'non' figure guys can build who are not soo experienced with fleshy tones, eye balls etc etc.

*Moebius does it again! :thumbsup:* Its just like being a kid all over again....now where is my G.I. Joe?


----------

